# Moab Skinny Tire Festival-Oh No! Not Again.



## jeffnboise (Aug 20, 2005)

HELP!
As much as we have loved the Skinny Tire Festival, we are looking for someplace else to ride. Does anyone have any suggestions for a 2-4 day, organized event in the March-April time frame? We're in Boise, so anything in a 500 mile radius would be OK! Thanks in advance. j


----------



## Chain (Dec 28, 2006)

Ironhorse is in late May. I don't know of any big rides in Colorado in March or April. In March we are still skiing and sometimes into April also.
http://www.ironhorsebicycleclassic.com/


----------



## ColoradoVeloDude (Oct 7, 2005)

jeffnboise said:


> HELP!
> As much as we have loved the Skinny Tire Festival, we are looking for someplace else to ride. Does anyone have any suggestions for a 2-4 day, organized event in the March-April time frame? We're in Boise, so anything in a 500 mile radius would be OK! Thanks in advance. j



In the middle of May there is a century ride between Buena Vista and Leadville. www.bvbf.org for more information - this is the earliest season organized ride that I know about. Don't know of anything around here in March or April in the mountain west -- still too much snow around. Maybe try abbike.com or the Adventure Cycle organization. Or, maybe make up your own ride somewhere over a couple of days.

ColoradoVeloDude


----------

